# Normale SSD vs M.2 SSD



## DerD4nnY (15. Oktober 2018)

Hi Leute,

wollte mein System eventuell mit ner neuen Festplatte für Games erweitern. Ich kenn mich mit dem Thema leider nicht so aus. Mir wurde empfohlen in mein Mainboard eine M.2 SSD einzubauen. Die Frage ist, warum ist die besser als ne normale SSD ? Große SSDs kosten ne Menge Geld wohin man ne gute M.2 auch schon für weniger Geld bekommt. Also könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen  ?


----------



## HisN (15. Oktober 2018)

Die Sufu hat bei der neuen Frage nicht geholfen?
Die m.2 bietet beim zocken keinen nennenswerten Vorteil außer 2 Kabel weniger im Rechner.


----------



## Malkolm (15. Oktober 2018)

"Normal" und Sata-M.2 unterscheiden sich erstmal nur in der Bauform. Da kosten beide Typen auch mehr oder weniger das Gleiche.
Die neusten Generationen sind NVME SSDs, die es für Consumer vor allem in der M.2 Bauform gibt, theoretisch noch schneller sind, aber wie erwähnt kaum spürbaren Nutzen bringen.


----------



## DerD4nnY (15. Oktober 2018)

ah ok ... also macht es keinerlei Unterschied ob ich jetzt ne Standart SSD nehme oder nen NVME , richtig ? Bis auf die Tatsache dass man sich halt Kabel spart


----------



## the.hai (15. Oktober 2018)

DerD4nnY schrieb:


> ah ok ... also macht es keinerlei Unterschied ob ich jetzt ne Standart SSD nehme oder nen NVME , richtig ? Bis auf die Tatsache dass man sich halt Kabel spart



Eine NVME ist wesentlich teurer und auch wesentlich schneller, nur bringt das in der praxis kaum was. bei m2 muss man halt schauen, wie sie angebunden ist, sata wie ne normale oder halt pciE (nvme).

ne sata m2 würde ich bei gleichem preis bevorzugen, lässt sich schön aufs board stecken und fertig, keine kabel usw.


----------



## HisN (15. Oktober 2018)

Hast Du denn jetzt Deine Games schon auf einer SSD?
Falls ja: Lass Dir beim Zocken anzeigen was die SSD macht.
Erreichen die Games über 600MB/sec Bandbreite, dann würde eine SSD mit mehr Bandbreite Punkte bringen. Wenn nicht, dann nicht.
So einfach isses am Ende, denn im Zugriff sind "normale" Sata-SSD praktisch genau so schnell wie m.2.

Schau mal wie lächerlich das teilweise ist, was die Games an Daten schaufeln:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NNKA1HQlMnE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qZ_U_59uJLU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Threshold (15. Oktober 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> Schau mal wie lächerlich das teilweise ist, was die Games an Daten schaufeln:



Du kannst die Games auch auf Disketten installieren, spielt keine Rolle.


----------



## DerD4nnY (3. Dezember 2018)

Wie isses denn vom Hersteller her ? Ne Crucial 500 MB kostet wesentlich weniger als ne Samsung Evo ... lohnt sich das ? Hab momentan kaum Speicher für neue Games und möchte da natürlich dann vielleicht etwas auslagern und windows etwas mehr gebenk


----------



## -Shorty- (3. Dezember 2018)

Da wird eine 500MB SSD vermutlich nicht reichen.


----------



## moonshot (3. Dezember 2018)

M.2 und 2,5 Zoll sind Bauformen. SATA und NVME Anschlussarten. NVME ist immer M.2 und 2,5 Zoll immer SATA. M.2 kann beides sein und SATA auch.

Ob eine Evo oder MX 500 macht keinen unterschied. Es gibt günstige "langsame" SSDs aber die sind nicht so viel billiger dass sich das wirklich lohnt.


----------



## IICARUS (4. Dezember 2018)

Von der Geschwindigkeit sind sie sozusagen identisch... wird daher kein Nennenswerter Unterschied geben.
Kannst daher auch die günstigere Crucial nehmen.


----------



## DARPA (4. Dezember 2018)

moonshot schrieb:


> NVME ist immer M.2 und 2,5 Zoll immer SATA.



Nö!

Solid State Drives (SSD) mit Schnittstelle: U.2 2.5"/SFF-8639 Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## moonshot (4. Dezember 2018)

Ja gut.... Consumer SSDs .....

Gibts überhaupt nicht Server/ WS Boards mit U.2?


----------



## DARPA (4. Dezember 2018)

moonshot schrieb:


> Gibts überhaupt nicht Server/ WS Boards mit U.2?



Klar, auch wenn es gegenüber M.2 leider wieder zurück gedrängt wurde.


----------

